# Mystery Chick



## BRIAN1 (Sep 9, 2016)

I ordered some chicks online from McMurray Hatchery. They sent me a "mystery chick" as a bonus. I have no idea what it is. Any guesses? Any pics of similar chicks? Thank you.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Sep 9, 2016)

BRIAN1 said:


> I ordered some chicks online from McMurray Hatchery. They sent me a "mystery chick" as a bonus. I have no idea what it is. Any guesses? Any pics of similar chicks? Thank you.



FYI...they label it as a free exotic breed, but what I have researched is that it is not always rare or exotic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 9, 2016)

Cuckoo Maran biddies look like that.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Sep 10, 2016)

Thank you. That is what a buddy thought as well.


----------



## Braves Fan (Sep 15, 2016)

Cuckoo Maran or Barred Rock... Barred Rock will have yellow legs, Cuckoo Marans will have a whiter leg. That is the only way I know how to tell them apart.


----------



## brownhounds (Sep 17, 2016)

Barred Rock


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 17, 2016)

Don't know but post back later when it's grown.  A wild guess would be a silkie.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Here is an updated pic. I would definitely say either barred rock or Maran.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Sep 17, 2016)

One more pic from the other day.


----------



## brownhounds (Sep 29, 2016)

Barred Rock.


----------



## wildlands (Sep 29, 2016)

I was thinking Silver Polish but I do not see the tuff on the head. I will go Barred Rock also.


----------

